# Turkey Hunting Clinic



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

This was in the local paper today,might be worth checking out if in the area.

The Putnam County chapter of the National Wild Turkey Federation is offering a free to the public turkey hunting and calling clinic on April 2 from 1 to 5 p.m. at the Kalida Fish and Game club on Rt. 694. 

For more information call 419-523-0086


----------

